# Flavour Chasers - Our Top 5 of 2015!



## Maxxis (1/1/16)

Well, there you have it. 2015 is gone and so was my internet connection for a day. 

Wanted to upload this yesterday but sadly that didn't happen. 

So for all of you that waited to see what we loved in 2015, here you go

Reactions: Like 4


----------

